# Check Out My Halloween Invitations!



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! But.. I don't want to seem trivial, that seems to be kinda pricey? Care to share some insight? Maybe a break down of the contents and prices, etc.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

The invitation is fantastic!! You obviously went to a lot of work to put it together, no way I'd miss it if I received it either!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OOOH I love these! Very nice and I like the little skull beads on the string around the bag, nice touch*


----------



## cocoapuff (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank You! Let’s see….I did spend more on these invites than I did for regular store bought – but I think it was worth the extra money to give my guest a little treat to entice them to come to my party. Just to give you an idea here is a break down. I did 50 invites in total and took me about 2 hours a day for 1 week to complete. 
•	For the actually Spell Book the cost wasn't that much. I used lunch sacks which I picked up at the dollar store - a 100 for $1. The torn pages I just used regular copy paper that I soaked in coffee. I had these ingredients already. The most time consuming part was tearing the pages and burning the edges of the lunch saks.
•	The moss as box filler was a $1 a bag at the dollar store. I bought 5 bags for a total of $5.
•	The burlap sacks that hold the potion bottle was $2 a yard at the fabric store and I used 2 yards which was $4.
•	The Beads I found online and spent $15 for 50 skulls and 50 black bones
•	The jute string was $3 for a ton of this at the craft store. I still have a bunch left!
•	The potion bottles I got online and spent $15 
•	The potion inside the bottles was loose tea and spent $10
•	The box to ship in, again found online and they were $15 for 50
Total cost on ingredients $70. The shipping was the priciest part…I spent about $60 on postage. 
Total cost about: $130. It seems like a lot but I did a lot of shopping over time to get these.


----------



## retrohal (Mar 28, 2009)

Good job! Will I get one?


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Awesome job they look amazing


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

those are fantastic!


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow, those are great! I'm sure your guests will love getting them!


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome.. simply awesome. A lot of time went in to those and it deffinitely shows


----------



## mummified (Oct 9, 2009)

WOW I am impressed- I always make hand made invites... I agree in making an invite that counts- it entices the guests to put forth effort on there costume and they truly want to come to the party! People remember every invite I have ever sent! So well worth the crasy amount of time and money- Kuddos to you!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

The invites look awesome!! You did a great job. I also love your idea for the baby shower. I can't see how anyone would be offended...but if by chance you get someone like that....you wouldn't want them there anyway.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! That makes me feel like quite the underachiever for using evite.com to invite guests to my party.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow! Those invites looks awesome! I love them. You can tell a lot of work and love went into them. Great job! ... I'm with Trinity, if somebody gets offended by such an obvious work of love, you don't want that stick in the mud at your party anyway! LOL 

I hope your party goes really well and that the guest(s) of honor really appreciate all your hard work!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Great Job! They turned out really awesome!


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Really great job. And other than the shipping cost they seem not nearly as expensive as I would have thought.


----------

